# request help with port/haven ID +/- 1900's



## hout (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
could anyone help me identify the port in this photograph? i found the picture hidden behind another framed photo of a steam fishing trawler's crew. Both photo's are family-related, but i don't know how (yet?)! (trying to track down some family members from late 1800's - early 1900's...)
any clues as to the age of the photo - the types of ships (and their sizes) - maritime buildings - etc would be greatly appreciated... i'm completely new to this subject, so i'd probably miss out on the most obvious clues 
could this photo have been taken from an aeroplane, of from the other river bank,...?
Thanks,
Gregory


----------

